# Fuse panel



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, could someone post a picture of the fuse panel for a 66. Mine is faded and it's hard to read what fuses go where. I'm also using a MSD 6AL. I hooked the factory tach wire to it and nothing happens. Do I need something else from MSD to make it work? And one more thing, there is only one brown wire going to the back of the tach. Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## Prope1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Did you ever get a picture? I'm in the same boat.


----------

